# Generator Running Carier 15000btu



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I am getting a Sydney 30rls in the next week or so. I have a Yamaha ef2400is generator that I assume will not run the AC. Does the Carier require more juice than a normal 15000btu ac. Would 2 Honda 2000 run it fine. Anyone try a Champion 3000?


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome! We have the champion 3000 and it works great and it is very quiet. We haven't used it on any trips but at home we ran the AC for 30 minutes. We got it for $300 from Parts America on-line it was on sale last month.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We also have the Champion generator and it runs our 13.5K Carrier Air V without issues. It has enough reserve power to also run the microwave at the same time. The running amperage should only be a bit more for the 15K so you should be fine there.

I doubt it is but, maybe someone knows if the starting inrush is any higher for the 15K vs. the 13.5K.

Tony


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes it does require more power than the 13,500 btu a/c units and I don't think that the Yamaha will run it, possible but I doubt it. The two Honda's will run it fine. I don't know about Champion generators, but I've read enough about the Honda's to know that other people use them for the same thing you are wanting to. I have researched it because we have the same a/c unit and are getting ready to purchase 2 of the EU2000i Honda's with the parallel cord.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We used a Champion with our Outback, which had a 15k Carrier unit. It started and ran the a/c fine, but it wouldn't run the microwave at the same time. I would also recommend adding a hard start capacitor to your unit, which you can get at just about any a/c parts store. The 15k unit will definitely pull more amps on start up than a 13.5, and it uses a bit more to run than a 13.5. Although you will probably be told differently, anything less than a 3k genny is probably underpowered for a 15k unit.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure if the 30rls TT has a 15k or a 13.5?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jtbmoore said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the 30rls TT has a 15k or a 13.5?


I just found this link while searching online...Clicky Here... If this is trustworthy information, it looks like the 2008 30rls has the 15,000 btu model

BTW, Congrats on your new Outback!!


----------



## NJ2CA (May 6, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the 30rls TT has a 15k or a 13.5?


I just found this link while searching online...Clicky Here... If this is trustworthy information, it looks like the 2008 30rls has the 15,000 btu model

BTW, Congrats on your new Outback!!
[/quote]

You can call keystone directly. (574) 535-2100 They helped me over the phone in about 5 minutes when I needed to know what size our a/c unit was. We picked up our 26rs last weekend (used) and the manual for the a/c was not there.. I needed to know the size for the oh so important purchase of a generator, plus it needed to run my hairdryer. Hooray for "camping!"


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

timewizard said:


> ...We have the champion 3000 and it...is very quiet... We got it for $300...


Hmmm. I wonder why these are not more popular


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Our 2006 model has a 15000 btu.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

California Jim said:


> ...We have the champion 3000 and it...is very quiet... We got it for $300...


Hmmm. I wonder why these are not more popular








[/quote]

You know, I was wondering the same thing. We got ours for $300 _AND a $150 MIR_. Granted, we haven't received the rebate yet, but for what I saved over buying a Honda or Yamaha 3KW I can buy a lot of camping supplies (read: beer).

I've tested it on the OB for about 30 minutes as well without any issues. Time will tell if I made the right choice, but for $150 after rebate I was willing to take a gamble.


----------



## rsg99 (May 23, 2006)

jtbmoore said:


> I am getting a Sydney 30rls in the next week or so. I have a Yamaha ef2400is generator that I assume will not run the AC. Does the Carier require more juice than a normal 15000btu ac. Would 2 Honda 2000 run it fine. Anyone try a Champion 3000?


I have the 2006 Sydney version of the 30rls and also have the Champion generator with the 30 AMP / 120Volt plug (3500 watts continuous/4000 watt peak) . The trailer has the 15K unit and the generator will run the unit with most everything turned on at the same time (I did not use the microwave though as that draws a lot of power). It ran for over 3 hours with a 32" flat panel TV, Laptop computer, 1/2 the lights, water pump, and the A/C on at the same time. The Honda's are really nice, but you WILL need 2 , and that get's kinda expensive. Also, that is twice the maintenance and the fun of hooking them both up. A PITA if you as me. The Champion is a bit louder, but not too bad at all. I would not use it in a camp ground, but usually there is electric there anyway.

Let me know if you need any additional info,

Rob


----------

